# List of snow storms 2009-2010



## hammer (Feb 2, 2010)

Can anyone produce such a list?


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah, but it's not on my performance plan.


----------



## hammer (Feb 2, 2010)

Guess I'd like to confirm or deny statements about there being little to no snow this season...while I still have white stuff in my yard here in the flatlands, the kids haven't had a snow day yet and I just doesn't seem to me like we've had a lot of snow.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2010)

It's been a strange winter. In VT, we've had our driveway plowed once in early December. The biggest storm after that was 4". However, we have gotten a number of smaller storms that dropped an inch or two.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's a list, or calendar of Southern New England Snowstorms   from the Taunton, MA NWS office.  I haven't visited this link for a while until now--looks like they've included a list of snowfall totals as well as snowfall maps (very handy).  

Here's a Snowfall Summary link from the Gray, ME office.

Hope these help.

Cheers!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 3, 2010)

I keep a rough summary of ski resort totals from previous storms as well.  I could tally this past season up for you if you'd like but take a look at the more detailed NWS data first.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Here's a list, or calendar of Southern New England Snowstorms   from the Taunton, MA NWS office.  I haven't visited this link for a while until now--looks like they've included a list of snowfall totals as well as snowfall maps (very handy).
> 
> Here's a Snowfall Summary link from the Gray, ME office.
> 
> ...



Those are wicked cool maps.  Thanks!


----------



## hammer (Feb 3, 2010)

billski said:


> Those are wicked cool maps.  Thanks!


+1...pretty much exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2010)

Those maps deliver!


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2010)

Roger Hill put together an interesting year to year comparison as of Jan 31st.
http://www.weatheringheights.com/images/1-31SKIGOGG.jpg


----------



## hammer (Feb 3, 2010)

billski said:


> Roger Hill put together an interesting year to year comparison as of Jan 31st.
> http://www.weatheringheights.com/images/1-31SKIGOGG.jpg


Thanks...says what I suspected, we are not doing as well at this point as we were last year. 

Interesting to see the large swath of snow accumulation across the south and southeast.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> Thanks...says what I suspected, we are not doing as well at this point as we were last year.
> 
> Interesting to see the large swath of snow accumulation across the south and southeast.


Yeah, they stole our snow:evil:


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 3, 2010)

billski said:


> Roger Hill put together an interesting year to year comparison as of Jan 31st.
> http://www.weatheringheights.com/images/1-31SKIGOGG.jpg



See that bare spot on the East Coast?  That's where I live.  It's not been a good winter.


----------

